# College Football Week 8 Picks Saturday October 22, 2022



## Sportsdiary365 (Oct 22, 2022)

College Football Week 8 Picks Saturday October 22, 2022








						College Football Week 8 Picks Saturday October 22, 2022
					

Sports Diary 365 New Mexico State Aggies vs San Jose State Spartans Saturday October 22, 2022, 6:00 PM (EDT) Turns out the Aggies are playing their best football of the season with two wins in their last three outings. And while San Jose State is good, I don’t think their results make them three...




					sportsdiary365.substack.com


----------

